# Bulldog handy calculator



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, since it's based on the 1947 NEC, you're ready to go to work:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

347sparky said:


> Found this at a flea market, thought it was neat.


That's good one...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

